# Adapté SD et USB sur Ipad 2



## Nunune14 (31 Mai 2014)

Bonjour, j'ai un iPad 2 et je voudrais importer des photos et vidéo d'une carte SD ou d'une clé USB mais je ne sais pas comment faire. Pouvez vous m'aider. J'ai déjà l'adaptateur qu'il faut mais mon iPad ne le reconnais pas je crois. 
Par avance merci de votre aide


----------



## cillab (1 Juin 2014)

bonjour
j'ais eu ce probléme ,avec mon IPAD AIR l'inportation ne fonctionne q'avec les anciennes connetiques 30 broches si tu a un ligning ça ne marchera pas 
je ne sais pas si sur l'ipad 2 c'est du ligning ou du 30 broches
car au USB il te dit le lecteur incerer est trop important 
j'en ais 2 sur le dos


----------



## Nunune14 (2 Juin 2014)

Merci de la réponse mais alors je suis archi nul avec le langage informatiques qu'est ce qu'un ligning ?!


----------



## cillab (2 Juin 2014)

bonjour 
le LIGHTNING et la nouvelle connectique APPLE
tu va sur apple store  accessoires  connectique et tu verra un petit embout plat
contrairement au 30 broches

LIGHTNING TO SD CARD Camera Reader   tu mets la SD card de ton apareil à photo et le transfer se fait sur ton IPAD


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (20 Décembre 2015)

L'iPad 2 est en connecteur 30 broches...
Pour que les photos soient transférés, les fichiers doivent être dans un répertoire à la racine qui s'appelle DCIM. C'est le seul répertoire que verra l'iPad (le répertoire par défaut de l'appareil photos sur la carte). Ajouter manuellement des photos sur la carte mémoire dans un autre répertoire ne fonctionnera pas...


----------

